# [SOLVED] Lawn mower 4 cycle mistake, gas in oil



## Nann (Jun 18, 2005)

I got this forum because your members helped someone a while back with a lawn mower. It is a new mower, just used one tank of gas and my daughter was filling it with gas------. She put the gas in the oil reserve ([email protected]#) !

The gas was coming out of the air filter. We drained the oil and gas mixture my tipping the machine, not removing the plug. I purchased a new air filter and am leaving everything open. Did we ruin it? Will it be OK? Anything special we should do? Thanks to everyone. Oh it is a Briggs and Stratton cheap engine.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

If you drained well, a few drops to an ounce or so of gas in the fresh oil isn't of any consequence. And the new air filter and you're good to go. I don't think you could have done any permanent damage, for the reason the engine couldn't have possibly ran long enough in that condition to have done much harm.


----------



## RonKre (Jun 18, 2005)

You should drain it completely by removing the drain plug. Some of the fuel will still be in the crankcase if you drain it by tipping.

After you let it drain for about 10 minutes, put the drain plug back in, fill with fresh oil to the full mark. Run the mower for about 10 minutes then change the oil again.

You have not done any damage to the engine unless you had run it with the fuel in the oil.

Ron Class A Interprovincial Automotive Tech.


----------



## Nann (Jun 18, 2005)

*THAT lawnmower!*

Thanks so much for your suggestions. It is running! At first (2-3 minutes) quite a bit of smoke came out but now it seems fine! Nancy


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Lawn mower 4 cycle mistake, gas in oil*

The needle valve in the float chamber of the carburetor may be stuck. The carb may have a cracked needle valve seat, or a failed seal. You may be able to exchange the old carb for a refurbished one at a dealer.
_________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

